# Visicol or Half lytely for prep?



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey guys I am having my 1st scope on Wed, the 8th I am so scared of the prep and the results that I am a nervous wreck. I have cancelled once already because when I saw the size of the visicol pills I freaked. So now my doc says we can do the Half Lytely instead. What would your advice be? Take the pills or do the Half Lytely? Which prep is easier all around? Please help. I am having the test due to bleeding on and off and I am scared the prep will start it up again. I am so scared.DF


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I couldnt get the Half Lytely down, so the doc had me take 4 Dulcolax....wait 4 hours and take 4 more, and drink lots of fluids.This worked for me because I an a D person, dont know how well it would work for anyone who is C.


----------

